# Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!



## TheCleaner (13. April 2012)

*Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

hallo!

Ich  hab eine Frage. Meine Grafikkarte (XFX Radeon HD 6870) wird im Spielebetrieb ziemlich heiss.
Die Lüfter saugen die Luft aus recht wenig Platz, und kann man die Kühlperformance verbessern wenn man für mehr Nachschub sorgt?
Bilder angehängt.


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

kannst unten den Boden aufflexen und versuchen einen 120mm zu installieren der von unten ansaugt und direkt auf die GraKa bläst..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Coolermaster Centurion? Eigendlich sollten die Gehäuse ausreichend Luftzirkulation haben.


----------



## TheCleaner (13. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Jaa Coolermaster ist richtig rest weiss ich leider selber net aber das Gehäuse ist schon 2 Jahre alt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Wie hoch sind denn die Temperaturen? Was ist in der Front für ein Lüfter drin und ist dort alles sauber?


----------



## TheCleaner (13. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Der Frontlüfter geht nicht, weil ich nicht weiss was ich anschliesen soll -.-

Bei BF3 sind die temps bei 70 bei 60% Lüfter, bei 40% Lüfter bei 77 Grad


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

den front lüfter würd ich auf jeden fall betreiben. wenn du klein platz auf dem MB hast, könntest du via adapter den lüfter betreiben.
dieser hat meiner meinung nach zu viel auswirkung auf die temp, als dass man ihn weg lassen könnte.

zumal es für mich so aussieht, als wenn deine graka ein großteil der warmen luft im gehäuse lässt, ist ein angenehmer luftzug empfehlenswert


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

die temperatur ist für die karte nicht so ungewöhnlich, meine 6850 läuft übertaktet unter volllast (stichwort crysis 2 mit highres, dx11, ultra, versch. mods ...)    auch bei knappen 70°. die grakas können für gewöhnlich auch etwas mehr ab als manche anderen bauteile. 

wenn du da wirklich was ändern willst, wirst du nicht um eine wasserkühlung drumherum kommen.

was ist denn das problem mit dem gehäuse-lüfter? 
das gehäuse sollte schon gut gelüftet sein, damit die graka nicht bereits mega warme luft ansaugt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Der Frontlüfter wäre schon wichtig, da er für Frischluft im Gehäuse sorgt. Lüfter im Seitenteil können da kontraproduktiv sein, auch müßte man testen ob man mit Ansaugen oder Ausblasen bessere Ergebnisse erzielt


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Zu allerest die würd ich die ganzen Slotbleche rausnehmen. Den Kabelsalat beseitigen und die WLP der Grafikkarte erneuern.


----------



## TheCleaner (14. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

wiebviel würde eine wakü kosten? nennt mir einfach ne summe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Kühlkörper, Radi, Pumpe, AGB usw wird ein schönes Sümmchen verschlingen, da werden ein paar Hundert Teuronen entschwinden. Ich denke 300 Taler sind schnell erreicht


----------



## TheCleaner (14. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Wow!

Naa, da greift man doch lieber zu besseren Grakas 
Danke aber für die Info!


----------



## giga871 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

hey 

Du könntest erstmal  z.b. einen alten 120mm lüfter daneben stellen, und die ganzen slotbleche entfernen
also bei mir klappt das zumindes,t und ich hab noch ne` steckkarte unter der grafikkarte!

hoffe das hilft


----------



## TheCleaner (30. Mai 2012)

*Radeon 6870 leiser kühlen*

Hallo! Wie kann ich diese Grafikkarte XFX HD6870 Dual Fan leiser kühlen?
Lüfter austauschen? 
Neue Kühlung draufschrauben?
Keine Wasserkühlung bitte, am besten es ist eine Kühlung die man bei anderen Grakas auch nutzen kann. Budget liegt bei 60 €, ggf. auch höher. 

MFG


----------



## facehugger (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Radeon 6870 leiser kühlen*

Ist die sooo laut? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen... Wenn das Kärtchen bei der Temp noch genug Luft nach oben hat, würde ich per MSI Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen oder die Lüfterdrehzahl auf einen geringeren Wert als aktuell fixieren. Wie warm/heiß wird deine Pixelschleuder unter Spielelast?

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Radeon 6870 leiser kühlen*

Was für Temps hat den deine Karte & wie alt ist sie.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Mai 2012)

TheCleaner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Wie kann ich diese Grafikkarte XFX HD6870 Dual Fan leiser kühlen?
> Lüfter austauschen?
> Neue Kühlung draufschrauben?
> Keine Wasserkühlung bitte, am besten es ist eine Kühlung die man bei anderen Grakas auch nutzen kann. Budget liegt bei 60 , ggf. auch höher.
> ...



Und was macht das Thema dann im Wakübereich?


----------



## Uter (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Radeon 6870 leiser kühlen*



			
				<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Und was macht das Thema dann im Wakübereich?


 ... darauf warten in den Lukü-Bereich verschoben zu werden. Done. 

@ TheCleaner:
Bitte in Zukunft darauf achten, dass du im richtigen Bereich bist. 

PS: Warum 2 Threads zu einem Thema? -Threads zusammengelegt-


----------



## TheCleaner (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Danke, dicker Österreicher.   2 Threads, da der erste ja ein bisschen älter ist. Und tut mir leid wegen Wakü, war in eile und hielt das hier für Lukü 
Temps sind bei 99% Auslastung bei 72C°, aber recht laut.


----------



## facehugger (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*



TheCleaner schrieb:


> Temps sind bei 99% Auslastung bei 72C°, aber recht laut.


Alles bis 90°C ist unbedenklich, erst darüber würde ich mir langsam Sorgen machen. Grakas vertragen recht hohe Temps, wenn denen zu heiß wird throtteln sie eh (takten sich zum Selbstschutz herunter)... In deinem Fall kannst du also z.B. mit dem Afterburner den Luffi deiner Graka um mind. 10% oder sogar noch mehr drosseln, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, das dir die Pixelschleuder abfackelt 

Ich persönlich würde sehen, das ich unter Spielelast nicht groß über 80°C komme (Reserve muss sein...). Für den Rest gilt: probieren geht über studieren, bis du die richtige Mischung aus Lautstärke/Temps für dich gefunden hast.

Gruß


----------



## TheCleaner (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Bei 78C° ist mir der Grakatreiber (Catalystcontrolcenter samt Spiel) abgestürzt. Hmm aber ich probiers mal

Edit: Bis jetzt läuft alles prima Danke für eure Hilfe, dachte Grakas müssen bei 70 bleiben


----------



## TheCleaner (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Ich bin es leid. Welchen Lüfter, der auf die XFX Radeon 6870 passt, empfiehlt ihr? Einen wie den Arctic Accelero L2 Plus zB


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte besser  kühlen!*

Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

